# Cheap Rental Car



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi

I need a cheap rental runner for the missus, she's starting a new job this week - as long as the air con works and the thing turns on then it'll do.

Does anybody know anyone that will do something for a grand a month? 

Cheers


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Cheapest I've ever seen is around 1600 AED


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

If you guys or your friend works in Trade Center, you can get 40% discount using trade center privilege card in one of the car rental in world trade center...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A billboard on Business Bay Crossing is featuring a Thrifty advert for as low as 1100 AED/monthly.

Give them a call. 

My Tiida is 1800/month. A Yaris is probably 1500/month. Going below that is high risk territory.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TIIDA's are awesome card


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

One star motoring is better than 5 star walking.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> One star motoring is better than 5 star walking.


I might be able to loose the beer belly finally


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Cheers all


----------



## WaveAfterWave (Jul 22, 2015)

There are a website called Cobone. you might get a good deal from there.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

The cheapest would be a KIA picanto, highly not recommended.

You can get a Hyundai Accent for 1600. Just try to upgrade the insurance to the fullest.


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey guys really... 1600 aed.. my to be boss said you can lease a car for as low as 1k per month like accent, city... but looking at the replies above doesn't seems true at all... 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I would question the rest of what your boss is promising you ...


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Room for like 2K on sharing basis and in a 10K salary I will be able to save almost half... but as per my calculations. .. I will be able to save max 1k. .. but looking at these numbers. ... I think I need to deplete 500 aed more.. so total saving will be like 500 aed per month... 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovish said:


> Hey guys really... 1600 aed.. my to be boss said you can lease a car for as low as 1k per month like accent, city... but looking at the replies above doesn't seems true at all... Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


Ask him which company he is recommending.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Get him to provide you with a company car and pay you 9000 AED salary per month.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Uigeadail (Aug 31, 2015)

Be sure to ask the rental company about charges for going over the mileage ("kilometreage" in UAE's case)  

I pay 1.8k but have an uncapped contract. The cheap rentals include a cap as far as I know.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You're unemployed, mate.

Return the d*mn car and pay down your loan!



Uigeadail said:


> Be sure to ask the rental company about charges for going over the mileage ("kilometreage" in UAE's case)
> 
> I pay 1.8k but have an uncapped contract. The cheap rentals include a cap as far as I know.


----------



## Uigeadail (Aug 31, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> You're unemployed, mate.
> 
> Return the d*mn car and pay down your loan!


Am I unemployed?


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

shes managed to get a little picanto or picasso, 1 of the 2 for 1200/PM for a year, not too shabby, does exactly what she needs it to do, shes picking it up next week so i'll make sure I know all the details before she presses the button


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Actually, 

Can someone do me a favor? shes just forwarded me a couple of offers shes had with PDF's attached - is there anyone here car savvy in Dubai that wouldn't mind having a look at them for us? just want to forward the emails on, will pay for said service in pints!

cheers.


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Yussif said:


> shes managed to get a little picanto or picasso, 1 of the 2 for 1200/PM for a year, not too shabby, does exactly what she needs it to do, shes picking it up next week so i'll make sure I know all the details before she presses the button


Which company did you end up going with?


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

MrMM said:


> Which company did you end up going with?


had 3 quotes, 

Diamond Lease were really expensive, loads of extra charges involved so it ended up being closer to 2k for a 'chery comfort 1.8'

SMS Passenger Transport didn't seem too bad at 1400 for a mitsubishi mirage incl. full insurance

Carlease Rent A Car came in at 1250 for the picanto incl. insurance

she doesn't need it until next week but probably going to go with the picanto, she doesn't need anything bigger and it gets her to work and back and Ikea i expect!


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

right so this is the final offer, anybody see any issue with it?:

Dear Ma’am,

Good day!

Thank you for your queries.

This is to reiterate that the cars we have are at the latest model/brand new. In that connection, the last price I could give you for 1400.00AED/month is Mitsubishi Mirage, same as good as Kia Picanto. 

The security deposit actually has 3 options:

(1) You can pay this 2,500.00 AED thru cash, credit card, or cashable cheque
(2) You can give me a cheque of 2,500.00AED only for security purpose (not cashable)
(3) You can provide your original passport 

Rent must be paid upon the delivery of the car.

Our cars are all fully insured. In the event that you bump another car or you made an accident at your fault, then you have to pay the minimum amount of 1,550.00AED (but it depends on the damage, there is no fixed figure).

We can deliver the car at your doorstep without any charge. Salik & Fines should be paid by you. Salik will charge you 5.00aed per salik transaction.

For any queries, please do not hesitate to contact us anytime.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Lol, I have some issues


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Yussif said:


> right so this is the final offer, anybody see any issue with it?:
> 
> Dear Ma’am,
> 
> ...


1. 2500 AED to be paid upfront? I have only always rented through Hertz, and they had my CC details on file. There may have been an upfront authorisation transaction, but definitely not an upfront charge. Rent will generally be charged in advance every month, so no surprises there. 5 for Salik is industry standard; fines may have an admin charge as well.
2. Insurance - why should there be a variable amount? If 1550 is the deductible, that is it. Nothing else should be paid. Unless the driver was drunk etc. (or illegally driving) in which case insurance does not cover anything.


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all, just checked on 4X4 motors adverts and found attached advert, 2012 landrover at 1255 Dhs 1255, so i believe this is for 1255 AED for a month, this seems cheap... isn't it the real price or this is just to lure people in and then slash the correct price which is almost twice including everything.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

iggles said:


> Lol, I have some issues


Luckily shes not a girly girl and if she was, she ain't getting that color 



rsinner said:


> 1. 2500 AED to be paid upfront? I have only always rented through Hertz, and they had my CC details on file. There may have been an upfront authorisation transaction, but definitely not an upfront charge. Rent will generally be charged in advance every month, so no surprises there. 5 for Salik is industry standard; fines may have an admin charge as well.
> 2. Insurance - why should there be a variable amount? If 1550 is the deductible, that is it. Nothing else should be paid. Unless the driver was drunk etc. (or illegally driving) in which case insurance does not cover anything.


right cheers for the heads up, i have never rented so thats good to know, looks like they are just trying to get a bit more cash out of her so i will get her to tell them whats what and hopefully get a better offer stating 1550 only and rent should be the only figure paid up front



Lovish said:


> Hi all, just checked on 4X4 motors adverts and found attached advert, 2012 landrover at 1255 Dhs 1255, so i believe this is for 1255 AED for a month, this seems cheap... isn't it the real price or this is just to lure people in and then slash the correct price which is almost twice including everything.


probably the same deal as with the adverts on the 3 companies we tried where there are extra charges not stated on the advert, worth a free quote though


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Lovish said:


> Hi all, just checked on 4X4 motors adverts and found attached advert, 2012 landrover at 1255 Dhs 1255, so i believe this is for 1255 AED for a month, this seems cheap... isn't it the real price or this is just to lure people in and then slash the correct price which is almost twice including everything.


These are monthly, estimated loan repayments when buying, probably over a 6 year period. On top of that there will be a 20% minimum down-payment...


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

couple more offers:

this is from hertz:


As discussed through the phone a while ago, for our A group – Kia Picanto or Hyundai i10, the monthly rental is 1,460 AED.

The price is valid for 6 months contract (180 days). In case you will be returning the car before this period, the cost will be @ 1,509 AED for every month that you’ve used the car.

For monthly rentals we will be charging the rental upfront which you can pay by cash, debit card or credit card.

But a mandatory security blocking of 1,300 AED will be blocked in a credit card only (30 days validity). Once you return us the car, we will release it same day, however from your bank it will take 3 weeks as we will be waiting for some saliks or fines.

*and then one from budget cars:
*
Thank you for contacting Budget. Please find below the type of car in our fleet and the best rate that we can offer.

GROUP	VEHICLE MODEL	LITRE	TRANSMISSION	MAX. NO. OF PEOPLE	Special Rate (Monthly) 

AA	Chevrolet Spark	1.0	Auto	4	1250 
A	Opel Corsa 1.4	Manual	5	1450 
B	Chevrolet Aveo	1.4	Auto	5	1550 
C	Chevrolet Sonic	1.6	Auto	5	1650 
Opel Corsa 1.4	Auto	5 
D	Chevrolet Cruze	1.8	Auto	5	1900 
E	Chevrolet Malibu	2.4	Auto	5	2300 
F	Chevrolet Trax	1.8	Auto	5	2500 


Monthly rate quoted includes basic insurance with an excess liability of AED500. To reduce the excess liability to zero, Collision Damage Waiver must be taken for AED150 per month. 

Mileage is limited to 5000 kilometers per month; extra kilometers will be charged 35 Fils per kilometer.

If the car is returned earlier than 6 months, an early termination fee of one full month rental will apply.

Payment is in advance through your credit card and an additional amount of AED500 will be blocked from the same credit card to cover extras such as Salik crossings, traffic fines, fuel discrepancies and others.

At the time of the rental, we will need to see your original passport, valid driving license and a credit card in the main renter’s name for the payment. 

***A request can be made for a specific car/model/feature but not guaranteed. Customers will be supplied with a well maintained budget fleet vehicle which is used for a limited period. The above price also includes comprehensive insurance, periodic vehicle servicing and maintenance, road side assistance (subject to business terms) and accident replacement vehicle.Maintenance, road side assistance (subject to business terms) & accident replacement vehicle.

Please note the following renting terms and conditions. 

Age Restrictions · 
Minimum age: 21 years old
Maximum age: 75 years old

Rental Requirements · 
Drivers are required to produce their original passports and driving license as a form of identification. 
· All national licenses must be valid and held for a minimum period of one year.
· All drivers on visit or transit visa must produce their original national and international license.
· UAE residents/Employment visa holders must have UAE driver’s license. If UAE driving license is held for less than one year, the national driving license must be 
present at time of pick up as a proof for the driving experience.
· GCC National licenses are acceptable if drivers are holding a GCC passport. GCC countries are as follows: Oman, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait and United 
Arab Emirates.
· Expatriates holding a GCC license are acceptable provided that the driver must have a current residence visa for the GCC country that has issued the license.
· All drivers from the listed countries below can drive in the UAE with only their home country driving license if they are on a visit or tourist visa only. The countries are:


UK USA France Japan Belgium Holland Switzerland 
Denmark Germany Italy Sweden Greece Austria Ireland 
Spain Norway Turkey Canada Poland Korea Finland 
South Africa Australia New Zealand Romania Portugal Hong Kong Singapore 


*Please note that customers from the Republic of Korea, Japan, Turkey and Greece are requested to have a Translation of their driver’s license and must be approved by 
their Consulate or Embassy. 

Method of Payment · 
A credit card in the main driver's name is required for booking any vehicle. At the time of rental an authorization is obtained on your credit card based on the estimated rental charges and excess. 
· There must be sufficient credit on your card to cover all charges. 
· All Major credit cards are accepted: Visa, Master card, Diners club and American Express 
· Debit cards are not accepted for security deposit.
A signed credit card imprint will be taken at the start of all rentals for security reasons. The imprint may be used to cover any additional charges at the end of the rental. E.g. fuel, rental period extension, accident or damage charges, toll road crossing (Salik) and traffic fines.

Additional Options/Charges
· Minimum rental period for monthly rentals is 21 days with no grace period. If car is returned earlier than 21 days, the daily or weekly rate will apply.
· Additional drivers are charged at AED 150 per rental.
· All vehicles have a full tank of fuel at check out. Vehicles should be returned full or fuel charges will be charged at the end of the rental as per Budget’s fuel rates.
· Toll Road (Salik) is applicable in Dubai. The cost is AED 5.00 per crossing. Toll fees are calculated on return of the vehicle. All cars are supplied with Salik tags. This is a government charge and the toll roads can be avoided using alternative routes.
· A traffic violation administration fee of AED 45.00 per traffic violation is applicable wherever violations have been incurred.
· A parking fee of AED 45.00 per rental is applicable at Dubai airport locations and AED 25.00 for others.
· Personal Accident Insurance (PAI) is offered separately and is AED 15.00 per day. 
A charge of AED 50.00 will be applicable for delivery or collection within the city limits. For delivery or collection to or from any other Emirate a charge of AED 100.00 per rental will apply. 
GPS is charged at AED 50.00 per day. Baby / child seats are offered at AED 25.00 per day. 
Renter acknowledges for GPS that the signal may be limited by atmospheric or topographical conditions or the satellite systems are obstructed or inoperative. 

Insurance
· CDW – Collision Damage Waiver waives the renter’s excess liability.
· The traffic law in the UAE requires any damage small or large to be covered by a police report; otherwise an insurance claim cannot be processed. If the customer does not obtain a report, CDW is invalid and customer is responsible for all costs. The person driving the vehicle when the damages were caused must obtain the police report. 
· Punctures, tyre damage, wheel caps, aerials and windscreens are not covered by insurance, even after paying CDW unless the damage is caused as a result of an accident and the client has obtained a valid police report. Off-road driving renders the insurance invalid even after paying CDW.
· Loss or damage of personal items is not covered under the terms of the insurance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

So which one did you go/are you going for?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Maybe too late but I'd pay a couple hundred extra to go with one of the big companies hertz or budget as per info here: fleet backup rather than a car leased just for you, fixed insurance excess, less penalty on early return, lower deposit, and hopefully better customer service?


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Nah not too late, shes still on employment visa so she couldn't get it, just need to get that changed to resident.

still not sure who to go with though, nothing is clear with any of these guys and I just don't understand what an up front charge is actually for, if it's on a lease then why do they need a 'security deposit' ? just seems like money for nothing.

All she really wants is one price, inclusive of insurance and fixed excess, I don't see any reason at all for any further fees, am I wrong?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Probably because it's structured as a lease with thay company rather than a monthly rental? Leasing in the UK normally needs a deposit as they basically buy the car based on your commitment to lease it for a year or longer, pretty sure it's same here. Better just get the cheapest hire car you can find, you get a discount for longer term commitment but no deposit and less penalty for handing back as it's a car they already have..

The block on credit card is pretty standard for all hire car companies around the world so prob not getting out of that


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't know if it's any better or worse but saw an ad for Firefly car rental by al futtaim, aed 1399 for yaris - https://m.fireflycarrental.com/


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

It's the worst time to be looking at monthly rentals unfortunately as there are so many people returning from summer holidays or arriving for the first time to coincide with schools so I am paying 300 AED more now than I was in June.

The key is that this is a monthly rental, if you agree to 3 months (charged monthly) then you would expect to get a lower price. I have rented with 4 companies, 2 local (never heard of them before), hertz and budget. I now just rent with budget, they are very helpful, the prices are good (I am paying 2300 for a Chevy Malibu- don't judge me) and that includes the enhanced insurance so if something happens I pay nada.

I suspect in your case Yussif that the upfront payment is a deposit and therefore it should be taken only as a pre-authorisation to stop you paying any interest on it.

Personally I am happy to pay a couple of hundred extra to get piece of mind of dealing with a decent and reliable company.


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Reactivating the thread... as i got my license this week.... now looking for a cheap rental car myself... any suggestions... 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Lovish said:


> Reactivating the thread... as i got my license this week.... now looking for a cheap rental car myself... any suggestions...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


I have heard Budget are the way forward.......


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Those little chevy sparks are awful though!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Wander around T1 at DXB and look for Emiratis, with no luggage, clutching papers near the car desks.

You see them pounce on people who turn up 'on spec' and get told there are no cars available with the main companies.


----------



## assid (May 26, 2011)

Its ramadan, so I think you could get good offers... 
Keep your eye out on cobone and groupon, and contact them for a deal. 

But just make sure you get all the details on surcharge


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up... will keep watching... just in case if you find a good deal, please let me know... 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Watched an almost new chevy cruze 987 KM driven, for 1800 aed per month rental, 1 day handover no extra charge, 1500 security deposit, 1500 comprehensive insurance per white or green ticket 5000 km per month free, more than 5000 KM is chargeable.... 5 aed per salik... how does it sound... is it a good deal or i should keep looking for a cheaper deal?

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Lovish said:


> Watched an almost new chevy cruze 987 KM driven, for 1800 aed per month rental, 1 day handover no extra charge, 1500 security deposit, 1500 comprehensive insurance per white or green ticket 5000 km per month free, more than 5000 KM is chargeable.... 5 aed per salik... how does it sound... is it a good deal or i should keep looking for a cheaper deal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


Sounds ok for the kind of car it is - what's the insurance charge 1500 though? Excess you've to pay if any damage?

I had a 2015 corolla on monthly rental from hertz for 2 months in Jan and Feb this year, booked online through their website it was 1599 per month with basic insurance, I thought that was quite good price and peace of mind with a big rental company.


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Max charges i have to pay in case of any green or white ticket... for repairs or getting it back to original shape... rest everything will be taken careoff by insurance compay.... 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Lovish said:


> Max charges i have to pay in case of any green or white ticket... for repairs or getting it back to original shape... rest everything will be taken careoff by insurance compay....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


Which company is that? I represent one of the major companies and we use a lot of Chevy Cruze.

James


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Speedy drive... 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Bigjimbo said:


> Which company is that? I represent one of the major companies and we use a lot of Chevy Cruze.
> 
> James


Which company do you represent and whats your take on tbe prices are tehy on lower side or on tbe higher side???

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Sorry for the typos... sometimes auto correct doesnt work...

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------

